# To show or not to show?



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have done a lot of thinking about wether or not I should show my newest addition (10 weeks old Sheltie). He was sold to me as in his first few weeks the breeder thought he may be to big and that his sister had more potential but when I went to get him she said that he may have the makings of a show dog after all. She said that if he makes the grade she would like for me to show him. The thing is how do I know if he has made the grade? How do I know if he would be competitive? Do I wait until he is say 8+ months old before I know for sure? 

Just like with obedience I would like to have him in the ring early on to get him used to it. So I would like to start showing him once he is old enough.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love to show, so I say go for it! Find someone (is your breeder near?) to mentor you, and start working with teaching your little guy to stack. Make it FUN.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I love to show, so I say go for it! Find someone (is your breeder near?) to mentor you, and start working with teaching your little guy to stack. Make it FUN.


I might give it a try and see is I like it or not. I went to watch a show recently and found the atmosphere very hostile and I even had a snide remarks over Simbas ears not being correct. I am sure that 95% of people are lovely and I just happened to stand beside the wrong crowd :crazy:

I will do my best to make it fun  If he isn't having fun then I am doing something wrong  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree with Dogfaeries, keep in touch with your breeder, it wouldn't hurt to get yourself to a few shows to watch the sheltie classes, just to see what the judges are putting up, you can also watch how the breed is handled and meet other sheltie show folk. Also ask people what they are doing for grooming. Whe he's a bit older you can look for fun matches too. Make sure you get your pup out, and make it a game. Best of luck.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Check with your breeder ASAP about the ears. I know some weight them to make them tip.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just go for it. Showed both my dogs with zero experience basically. Showed my WL female at the USCA Sieger Show this year at 6 months old and she placed VP2 - was fun and a great experience.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Raised and showed Shelties for 20 plus years. It is a very hard breed to win in, lots of handlers now than ever before. 
The only thing you can do is start immediately training the ears, your breeder should be happy to help you with this .Glueing them is the easiest to do, the breeder can show you how to do it. I used to start glueing ears at 8 to 10 weeks and all through teething. . They have to stay glued down the tips and glued together on his head to get them up on top of the skull They have to have the correct tip. Watch his size and see how he grows. Are his parents Champions? How long has the breeder being involved in Shelties? 
I will be honest. I finally got out of Shelties because it was a very "clicky" group no matter where you are. And you are right, very hostile. I just got tired of the backstabbing and unhappy people ,plus it has very much turned into a hander breed. 
Be prepared to spend hours grooming the coat, adding stuff to make the ruff stand up around the head and neck, lots of "ratting" coat on the neck to get the correct look,hocks have to be trimmed just right, hair on back has to lay down flat. You won't ever get anywhere trying to show "natural" will just be a points filler for someone else. I am not trying to discourage you, but just be prepared. Also, to finish a Sheltie these days unless you have a super puppy, you are probably talking 5000 or more from start to finish. Very very hard breed to finish a champion. Huge entries so it takes a lot to make majors. Not sure where you are located,but there are good folks out there , you just have to find them. Hopefully your breeder will mentor you, train you to groom and help you finish your puppy. Would love to know his breeding.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I estimated it was about $5000 to finish Carly, so that sounds about right, and I didn't show that often because I just couldn't afford it. Since I showed her in limited showing, it took exactly one year from first point to finishing. She's a nice bitch and finished with three majors. 

AKC offers an Amateur Owner Handler class that professional handlers aren't allowed to show in. Of course if you win your class, you're back in for Winners with the handlers. 

Your breeder should be able to steer you in the right direction!


----------

